# BHM/FA Couples



## James_au (Jun 15, 2007)

Not sure if there has been one, but I thought it would be cute to have a thread in which FFAs post a photo of them self standing with their BHM or a cute photo of another famous or not famous at all BHM/FFA couple...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe I'll get a new picture some time this weekend.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 16, 2007)

We're a couple of dorks. I need to get one that shows more of us, lol. *pokes his chub*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 21, 2007)

So does this mean that out of all the FFAs here there are only two with a man? At least I'm not the only one alone, lol.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 21, 2007)

I dunno...but here's another picture of the two of us. 







And I plan on getting a few more this weekend.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sexy Party Time


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 21, 2007)

Yay!!!!  Now come on people...more pictures!!!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 21, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Sexy Party Time



Oh wow. I am such a crazy assed sucker for contrast like that. The big guy and the teeny girl. You two are a great looking pair.

Need to find new BHM.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah she's wicked small 101ish lbs last time she checked, and she also loves the contrast


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm 99 pounds Chris! 

Pshaw. 

But yeah I love that picture... it's in my bedroom!!!

<3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 21, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I dunno...but here's another picture of the two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an adorable picture <3
You guys are so effin' cute!!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 21, 2007)

Hehe, this is Chris & I again. <3 
It's a cool picture cuz it's under the blacklight and everything glows.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 21, 2007)

That is all.

That picture is just many types of hot


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 21, 2007)

*blushes and giggles*


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 21, 2007)

You two could not BE any cuter.

Love love love the contrast. Love it.

And the shot of you with your hand cupping his belly? Fabulous.


----------



## A7XFREAK666 AKA:JesseAlan (Jun 21, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, this is Chris & I again. <3
> It's a cool picture cuz it's under the blacklight and everything glows.





whoa so trippy mary  u 2 look cute


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 21, 2007)

Christ, I'm jealous of you two...


----------



## gorddito (Jun 22, 2007)

really really wow!!!!

i just got a warm feeling inside my belly when i saw that hand in that glowing belly


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I'm 99 pounds Chris!
> 
> Pshaw.
> 
> ...


I wished, You were 20 years older...


----------



## mischel (Jun 22, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette and ChrisVersion2:

Your pictures are "über" cute. I am totally jealous of you two .
Have fun   

BTW: Why do some americans use the word "uber"? I just know the german word "über". Perhaps because the american keyboard layout does not have an "ü"? Über means above/over more than/super.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 22, 2007)

That's precisely it, mischel. Does "uber" have a different meaning without the dots on top? (I know the dots have a name, but I don't know what it is.)

And what on earth does a German keyboard look like? Are there extra buttons? I'm so intrigued! LOL


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 22, 2007)

mischel said:


> BTW: Why do some americans use the word "uber"? I just know the german word "über". Perhaps because the american keyboard layout does not have an "ü"? Über means above/over more than/super.




"über" has been adopted into English as a loan word. and carries the same meaning. Since the English language by and large doesn't use accents or the umlaut mark it is often simply left out.

The standard 'English' keyboards do not have a "ü" but it can be entered (in windows) by pressing alt and keying the appropriate number code on the number pad.

There are regional variations in keyboard layouts all over the world. these are mainly to do with the location of characters other than the basic alphanumeric ones. Countries who use languages with drastically different alphabets will obviously have those characters on their keyboards.

Even the standard UK keyboard is different to the standard American layout.


----------



## xlmdk (Jun 24, 2007)

Chris, version2....

I salute you!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you sir. But like I tell everyone I do nothing speical, just a lucky guy, if anything we both should salute mary


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jun 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!! 
MaryElizabethAntoinette and ChrisVersion2 you look so cute u guys!!! n.n :wubu: (someone here's getting jealous  .)... 

You all look really cute with you're couple!!
As soon as I found my perfect BHM i'll take a picture and post it here lol!!!

Bye, Kisses!!!

pd: sorry about my english xD :blush:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 29, 2007)

*giggles* You're a sweetie pie Nastya <3 <3


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 29, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> That's precisely it, mischel. Does "uber" have a different meaning without the dots on top? (I know the dots have a name, but I don't know what it is.)
> 
> And what on earth does a German keyboard look like? Are there extra buttons? I'm so intrigued! LOL




German keyboars (as far as I can remember) have the Y in a different place. Also have a key for ä, ö, ü and ß.

And as a side note latinamerican keyboards have the key for ñ  So we can have n_n but with eyebrows  ñ_ñ


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 3, 2007)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Hehe, this is Chris & I again. <3
> It's a cool picture cuz it's under the blacklight and everything glows.
> 
> *((((MARY + CHRIS))))
> ...


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! LOL maybe we should start a paysite, JKJK!


----------



## James_au (Jul 17, 2007)

No one else wants to show off their BHM or their FFA?


----------



## persimmon (Jul 17, 2007)

James_au said:


> No one else wants to show off their BHM or their FFA?



Most of us don't have partners who post here. It's rather intrusive to go posting photos of people without permission, and not everyone is out to their partners about being an FA or just not "suffering in silence" about being fat.

"Honey, there's this website where I talk with people about liking fat guys and--no, I'm not calling you fat--I was wondering if I could post a photo so that your face could be irrevocably associated with this community....er, never mind."

Yeah.

persimmon


----------



## mischel (Jul 18, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> That's precisely it, mischel. Does "uber" have a different meaning without the dots on top? (I know the dots have a name, but I don't know what it is.) And what on earth does a German keyboard look like? Are there extra buttons? I'm so intrigued! LOL



There is no german word "uber", only "über" which means above/over more than/super.
For example: unbelievable / unglaublich

ü sounds like µ


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 18, 2007)

xlmdk said:


> Chris, version2....
> 
> I salute you!




AGREED! That man is a stone cold pimp.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 18, 2007)

So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute


----------



## Solarbip (Jul 18, 2007)

You BHM are some lucky bastards I swear. 



<<<<<<<<lil jealous, heh.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jul 18, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute



Adorable!! I love the first picture, very artistic. xP


----------



## Catalina (Jul 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute



you are absolutely adorable  !!!!


----------



## rachel (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute



Yah... I may some day work up the courage to post shots of myself, but I think if the boyfriend ever found himself here I'd be in some deep, deep trouble. 

rachel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute


*
what a *HOTTIE* he is...thanks so much for sharing....beautiful couple you 2 make.......he should be proud that you WANT to show his handsome face/body online....good stuff*


----------



## Kiki (Jul 19, 2007)

Love.Metal said:


> So this is one of those cases of "I never told him I go to this site, and so if he ever finds out I plastered his adorable face on the internet I have some explaining to do", but I think we are pretty cute



Those are absolutely some of the best pictures I've ever seen. The first one should be pitched to Athena as a poster to adorn the wall of every FFA in the world! I would certainly love that blown up and framed on my wall. And the two of you from the front is great too. Your man is SO hot! (and you're a cutie yourself! ) Really great. Thanks so much for sharing those.


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's us :wubu: 

View attachment TomShannonresized.jpg


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 20, 2007)

Kiki said:


> Those are absolutely some of the best pictures I've ever seen. The first one should be pitched to Athena as a poster to adorn the wall of every FFA in the world! I would certainly love that blown up and framed on my wall. And the two of you from the front is great too. Your man is SO hot! (and you're a cutie yourself! ) Really great. Thanks so much for sharing those.




*blush* Oh my goodness, Thank you Kiki!!!! I love that picture, too...it was sooo cold out, it was the middle of winter, lol. We put the camera on a picnic table and set it to go off on a timer; but I never thought it would take such a good picture. I think it portrays us rather well, because we really do adore eachother. 

And you totally have my permission to put that pic on your wall!! lol, I'd be flattered  And he IS a hottie, isn't he? lol. (He's about 20 lbs heavier now, too...hehe). And he's a sweetheart, what a combination *smitten sigh* Thanks for all your wonderful comments!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 20, 2007)

JaxBiBBW said:


> Here's us :wubu:



Yay, another couple. You guys are a good looking couple too


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Jul 20, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Yay, another couple. You guys are a good looking couple too



Thaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## pendulous (Jul 22, 2007)

I love this thread.


----------



## chicagokid35 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just found this site. Had no idea there were actually several women out there who are into us bigger guys. Thanks for the smile!! 

View attachment DSCN6432ac.JPG


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2007)

chicagokid35 said:


> Just found this site. Had no idea there were actually several women out there who are into us bigger guys. Thanks for the smile!!



There are even bbw's who love BHM's. I am one of them! Have you ever heard of Linda's Big Connections? It's a Size Acceptance Group based in Chicago. They hold dances every other weekend in Chicago and Milewaukee. Here is the link: http://www.lindasbigconnections.com/


----------



## JoeD43 (Jul 28, 2007)

James_au said:


> No one else wants to show off their BHM or their FFA?



I have no FFA to show me off  still looking !!


----------



## ruby (Jul 30, 2007)

I tried to post a picture, but I don't think it worked. I'll try again. 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x281/deborahrebecca/picture.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## ruby (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that my attachment will open this time! Since We are a shy couple, but this picture does show the size difference. I weigh 150 and he's more than double my weight. We are both 5'8" tall. I look taller because I am sitting on a taller chair. 

View attachment picture.jpg


----------

